# PPI claim help?



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hi chaps. 

my parents have sucessfully claimed back their PPI that they didnt want. and have got the cheque from the bank this week 

BUT, the reason they claimed it back, was because they got a cold call from a business, who they agreed over the phone with them, for them to do it for him. they went to the bank the next day, and mentioned it, and the bank told him not to use them, and do it themsleves, which they did.

now, they had a bill from this "PPI Claim" place asking for 25% for them reclaiming it back, but im sure than they havent really done anything 

im pretty sure ive also read (in reserching), that they are not allowed to cold call to try and get custom.

Can they now just tell them to do one as it was nothing to do with them?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

How did the PPI company know they got a pay out? I hope their bank was not giving out their private details which would be a breach of the data protection act!

Regardless of that, in England (it's different up in God's Country) I believe a verbal agreement does not constitute a contract therefor you can tell them to go forth and multiply.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> hi chaps.
> 
> my parents have sucessfully claimed back their PPI that they didnt want. and have got the cheque from the bank this week
> 
> ...


I would expect if it had been done through this PPI company they would have got thier fee and paid out the rest. Sounds very unprofessional asking for the 25% now. I know what I would do.....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

this was on watchdog apprently piles of them do this...if you have contacted the bank i he canceled it with the other company then he owes nothing.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well they sent him a payment reminder about 2 days before he got the cheque from lloyds tsb

so i presume if they would have claimed on his behalf, lloyds would have paid them, they take their money, and then they pay my dad?


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Your parents made a claim directly with Lloyds TSB and have no contract or requested services from this company. They can write, scream and shout whatever they want it will not stick in court. No service no fee.

I have made a claim with Lloyds TSB, how long did it take for the bank to process and pay?


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

I have made a claim, got a response within 3weeks and now waiting for the money to be transferred. Its a guy i was recommended, a retired gentleman with 40 years experience in the banking business, a good man & only takes 10% from you unlike the companies that take 25-30%!!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No need to use any company, just been paid out 1800 quid from Santander for a 4 year loan with PPI from 2005. Now just trying to find out if I had 2 loans before with PPI on for the same amount.

The thing that amazed me was the interest they give you, on the 1800 nearly 500 of that was interest.

My mate has just had 5800 back from Llyods, he just went into the bank and the lady filled the forms in for him. He could only remember one loan but they pulled up 3 old ones - all with PPi on them, so they ain't shy about paying out


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

get your parents to put everything in writing to them, stop taking their calls and don't worry...

there is no contract with the ambulance chasers....your parents went to the bank and they paid out..simple.

I would be interested however to know just how those people know that the bank have settled.... 

anyway.... everything via post, no contract....they can ram it.

:thumb:


----------



## Fdas (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree with cueball, just file anything the ppi company send you in the bin


----------

